# first HbA1c with pump



## chandler (Nov 22, 2013)

Started on the pump in July and have just had my first HbA1c since going on the pump.

My previous HbA1c was 94 mmol/mol (10.8%) and my blood sample this week came back as *59 mmol/mol (7.5%)*.

This is the first time I've got under 8% in 16 years!  Delighted is an understatement. 

Think this proves I should have got the pump ages ago.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2013)

Excellent Chandler!  Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

Terrific news!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 22, 2013)

Brilliant, well done! 

And yes, I would recommend the pump to everyone!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am hoping to make a nearly similar post in the new year, well done......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on a great improvement! Onward and downward


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 23, 2013)

Well done Chandler, great result.


----------



## chandler (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. So pleased that this result justifies my fight for the pump.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 10, 2014)

Very good Chandler


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 11, 2014)

Fantastic well done!


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 11, 2014)

Great work


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2014)

The thread is a year old folks...


----------

